# Luces estroboscopicas



## Yimmy

bueno, esta es la segunda vez q pido algo similar, pero ahora tengo el nombre correcto (creo)

tengo intensiónes de armar un circuito de luces estroboscopicas, pero no encuentro por ningun lado el circuito, y no soy muy experto con la electronica, lo tengo mas bien como hobby, pero me doy bastante maña

espero q puedan ayudarme con esto, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## shocky

Aqui te mando varios circuitos de luces estroboscopicas de distintas potencias.
Suerte Saludos.


----------



## Guille DJ

muy buenos manuales shocky de verdad son lo mas completo que he visto por la red, si tuvieses mas y no te importase cuelgalos en un nuevo post o aqui mismo, pues son muy muy utiles, te lo agradezco muxo, pues tambien me he planteado hacer 1 de estos flash pero nunca encontre un manual tan completo,

un saludo


----------



## swift8a1

Esos circuitos anteriores son muy buenos. Aqui tengo uno que tambien es bueno (este ya lo construi y funciono perfectamente) los componentes son comunes y es un montaje sencillo.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/estrobo2/index.htm

Gracias


----------



## 89120257260

hola #2:
estuve revisando los pdf de las diferentes lamparas y me doy cuenta que se alimentan 220v, podrias mandar un circuito que se alimentara con 110 o que modificaciones habria que hacerle a este....
y otro detalle: en la lista de materiales no muestra la potencia de las resistencias podrias mandar tambien eso..
yo estoy interesado en hacer una de 50w pero con alimentacion de 110v..
gracias por su atensión..
espero su respuesta...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Usa un dobaldor de voltaje.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## 89120257260

supongo que los valores de condensadores y resistencias son lo mismos del esquematico del pdf...
bueno y en cuanto a los valores de potencia de resistencias me puedes especificar de cuantos vatios son cada una de ellas.. o las compro de normales de 1/2W?..

gracias por su ayuda...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Las resisntencia en paralelo con los condensadores están para que cada condensador esté al msimo voltaje, estas resistencias debe  de ser de gran valor, 470K por ejemplo.
Acerca sería bueno que cada condensador se el doble de capacidad, si C2 es 100uf , debes poner 220uF (porque los condensadores están en serie).
Tengo que decirte que yo no he hecho este circuito, todo lo que te he dicho es algo teórico.
Suerte.
elaficionado.


----------



## 89120257260

ok... lo estare montando y les aviso como me va..


----------



## oscarcito_ale

hola colegas alguien tiene idea de cuantos watt es R1 para cualquiera de los circuitos ya sea el de 50w,100w o 150w? soportara una de las lamparas que llevan los flash de 1500w en todo caso que modificaciones se pueden realizar para soportar las mismas.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
R1 = 1M, su función es descargar el condensador cuando el circuito se apaga.

Chao.
elaficonado.


----------



## oscarcito_ale

ok gracias elaficionado. o sea que con una resistencia de 1 M x medio watt esta bien no tendria problema y no tenes idea si va a poder soportar una lampara de 1500w?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
1/2 W está bien, por esa resistencia no pasa mucha corriente ya que está en paralelo con el condensador, que tiene un reactancia menor a 1M, como ya te comenté, la resistenacia de 1M, es sólo para descargar el condensador cuando el circuito es apagado (para no dejar el condensador cargado con un voltaje alto, como medida de seguridad).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS

A los que no tengan la pretensión de hacer un estrobo "en serio y de tantos Joules" y sólo quieran uno para jugar en su habitación. Destripen una maquinita de fotos barata (de aquellas de rollo).
Ahí tienen todos los elementos, capacitor, lámpara montada con reflector transformador de disparo, etc etc.


----------



## oscarcito_ale

la intensión esta de hacer algo como la gente por eso y eso de desarmar una camara y sacarle el transformador ya lo hice y es ese el que estoy por usar, espero que sirva igual gracias por su apoyo. tambien encotre que el transformador de disparo puede ser reemplazado por un transformador de 220 V on un secundario de 9 V 300mAh el conexionado es el mismo que la bobina


----------



## ades

biiieenn   hace tiempo qe qeria hacer un estroboscopico y no podia encontrar el circuito ...pero resulta qe estubve mirando el link que dejo """swift8a1""" y el diagrama esquematico no se mepuede ver nose porque nose si me prodrian ayudar .... 

y lei que ese circuito es para 110v como lo puedo hacer para qe funcione a la red de 220v


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los 3 del 2º post son de 220 V !


----------



## elaficionado

Hola ades.
Si lees toda descripción del circuito, al final dice que, para que funcione con 220V, debes cambiar R1 de 1K por 2.2K

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ricomono17

me gustaria nose que subieran circuitos sencillos para los que estamos comensando con esto y lo de gobierno de maquinas electricas


----------



## oscarcito_ale

y va a ser dificil que encuentres circuitos mas faciles de que los que ya estan en el post, que mejor que estos que estan bien explicados a parte contas con la ayuda del foro haci que cuando necesites ayuda nos consultas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Algún forista se anima a hacerle el dibujito del armado araña en el aire , no con símbolos, sino con la gráfica de los componentes?


----------



## oscarcito_ale

mira esta `pagina aca esta todo yo lo arme y anda re bien 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/estrobo2/index.htm


----------



## elaficionado

Hola oscarcito_ale.
Como conseguiste el transformador de disparo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## oscarcito_ale

mira tenes dos formas si sos de argentina lo compre de aca http://www.mercadolibre.com.ar/jm/item?site=MLA&id=49958580 y la lampara tambien de aca http://www.mercadolibre.com.ar/jm/item?site=MLA&id=49583946     o sino tenes otra forma comprar un transformador de 9Volt 300mA.... la salida de 9V es el primario o sea el que se conecta al tiristor y la entrada de 220 o 110 V es la que va a la lampara . cualquier cosa consultame saludos 

mira esto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=3261


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Gracias.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## JAMAIKOL

Parecen ser faciles de realizar pero la verdad me gustaria saber si tal vez alguien encontro alguno que tenga tan facil montaje pero que funcione a 12V


----------



## joseee

saludo amigos yo deseo saber si alguno conose un diagrama para un Flash Estroboscópico en 12v tipo patrulla


----------



## elaficionado

Hola joseee.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/222094/

y aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/223792/
hay un video en mp4 en archivo MOV00232.rar. Míralo para saber si es lo que buscas.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Si puedes mira todo el tema del primer enlace que te di desde el inicio.


----------



## kaká_2008

aver amigos tengo una duda...
lei que se puede reemplazar la bobina de disparo por un transformador de 9V...
esto es verdad?  osea cumpliria la misma funcion? tiene algun efecto secundario?

saludos!


----------



## joausa33

kaká_2008 dijo:
			
		

> aver amigos tengo una duda...
> lei que se puede reemplazar la bobina de disparo por un transformador de 9V...
> esto es verdad?  osea cumpliria la misma funcion? tiene algun efecto secundario?
> 
> saludos!


yo probe reemplazar la bobina por el transformador de 9V pero no me sirvio para nada... quizas a alguien le sirvio? supuestamente deberia hacer la misma funcion :S alguien sabe al respecto?


----------



## oscarcito_ale

a mi me funciono con la diferencia que los destellos parecen tener un poquito menos de luminosidad despues me consegui la bobina de una camara de fotos le puse esa y hasta ahora anda lo del transformador a lo mejor debe ser mas de 300mA por eso es toda una relacion de de espiras entre el primario con el secundario...


----------



## joausa33

y cuanto amperaje tenia ese que utilizaste que te sirvio? 
veremos.. yo igual termine comprando uno armado chiquito jeje y le saque la bobinita


----------



## alexus

para que creo el post? no aparecio nunca mas!

jejejeje


----------



## kaká_2008

alexus dijo:
			
		

> para que creo el post? no aparecio nunca mas!


y bueno se lo dejo para personas que quieren saber de esto jajajjajaa..,,

voy a ver que tal me va con el transformador de 9V y comento...

saludos!


----------



## jose miguel hernandez

hola.. 
tenfo unas luces estroboscopicas  de 12v pero parpadean muy lento ( a mi gusto ) no tengo el diagrama  pero si quieren les pongo una foto de como son ,,
lo que quiero esque parpaden mas rapido ? 
me podrian ayudar ?


----------



## soerok

jose miguel hernandez dijo:


> hola..
> tenfo unas luces estroboscopicas  de 12v pero parpadean muy lento ( a mi gusto ) no tengo el diagrama  pero si quieren les pongo una foto de como son ,,
> lo que quiero esque parpaden mas rapido ?
> me podrian ayudar ?



No veo como poder modificar ese circuito, pero podrias hacer otro en el que tu puedes variar la velocidad ala que funcionan los LEDs, es super sencillo, con un 555.


----------



## jose miguel hernandez

de led¡¡¡¡¡

horale 

donde encuentro el circuito ?


----------



## soerok

Buno, no son estrobos, pero como en este foro miro mucho que usan las frases "estrobo de led" o "led estroboscopico" pense que asi le decian , bueno son como estos:

YouTube - Police Emergency Flasher

El circuito es con timmer 555 y un 4017:

http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/6376/ledsu.jpg

En la imagen aparecen solo 2 leds, pero puedes poner los que quieras en paralelo
Espero te sirva saludos.


----------



## jose miguel hernandez

gracias  es algo de lo que estaba buscando


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola colegas una consulta al circuito de 150w se le puede cambiar la lampara doble rulo por una lineal de 1500w? o no es conveniente o si tienen algun diagrama para este tipo de lampara. Saludos


----------



## KarlosDC23

mira, yo hice una en el taller de mi escuela, y se parece un poco a esto, en cuanto tenga tiempo te mandare el circuito que a mi si me funciono, pero por ahora ve este y a ver si te sirve:


----------



## CRONOS1970

Mejor usa este, se ve que está mejor!!


----------



## nicolas1994

hola si yo lo que queria saber es si yo quiero construir el estrobo de 150w y utilizoel transformador de disparo de una camaro o el de un flash chiquito no pierde potencia o no trae efectos secundarios ya que el flash de la camara es de menos potencia??


----------



## oscarcito_ale

el transformador es practicamente lo mismo lo que te hace variar es el capacitor que lo dispara no el trafo. usalo no hay drama. Saludos


----------



## carlospaez65

estoy buscando un circuito de luz estroboscopicas pero que trabaje con 110volts....


----------



## oscarcito_ale

carlospaez65 dijo:


> estoy buscando un circuito de luz estroboscopicas pero que trabaje con 110volts....


 
Pegale una mirada al post nº4 ahi hay unos circuitos. Saludos


----------



## Reinaldo

Hola gente del foro, les comento que arme el flash estroboscopico mejorado propuesto por pablin, anda perfecto, pero me gustaría lograr mas potencia(en términos de mayor iluminación, es como que se queda corto a la hora de ponerlo en un salón de unos 20metros cuadrados). Ahora mi pregunta es la siguiente, que componentes en el circuito de disparo habría que modificar para adaptarle una lampara de mayor potencia?, es posible lograrlo con el circuito de pablin?, alguien tiene o conoce algún post que desarrollen algún tipo de flash de potencia?. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## zopilote

Reinaldo dijo:


> Hola gente del foro, les comento que arme el flash estroboscopico mejorado propuesto por pablin, anda perfecto, pero me gustaría lograr mas potencia.  Desde ya muchas gracias


 Que forma de lampara de xenon esta usando. Luego no hay forma de que incrementes la potencia si no tienes un tubo de más potencia, y construir desde luego un circuito con mejoras, no el simple y basico de pablin. Si solo eres un aficionado no te recomiendo este circuito, demanda mucho trabajo, pero corrige mucho las deficiencias de pablin y desde luego funciona.

Suerte.


----------



## Reinaldo

Ohh Genial muchas gracias, la verdad necesitaba alguna documentación mas completa como la que usted acaba de publicar, Como estudiante de Ing Electronica prefiero leer de fuentes un poco mas desarrolladas sobre el tema flash que no encontraba por los lados que buscaba.


----------

